# SUPER BOWL 2000 (Burton-on-Trent)



## ashfu (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi all

Went to SUPER BOWL 2000 yesterday with my mate smithster1783, it was are second visit i want say why LOL
I was shocked at how BAD a shape the place was in.Chavs had smashed everything and the alleys were gone too
Just want to say sorry about the flash photography but it was pitch black in the there, good job we had touches 
The original Burton Superbowl 2000 was closed in August, 2007 so that the council could sell the Bargates site to Tesco to give us another superstore we didn’t want or need.
Hope you guys and girls like?

from the front













































































Were they keeped your shoes


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 4, 2011)

Shame its so trashed, interesting to see inside anyway. Myself and boothy had a quick look at this ages ago but failed to gain access lol.


----------



## smithster1783 (Jan 4, 2011)

This was a good explore for our second one. Shame it was trashed and all the lanes had been removed but we still had a good look round and felt strange as we had been several times from being kids as a bowling alley so felt abit strange to think it will be knocked down soon.

And we even eyed up how to get into the rest of the courtyard and other old shops and resturants so cant wait to actually get in. 

Thanks again for the piccy of me Ashfu lol although its my better side lol 

Roll on next one


----------



## nelly (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice photos, I see an appeal of bowling alleys


----------



## ajthegreat2007 (Jan 14, 2011)

Heh - Very interesting. I'd love to see what some of the other shops in that area look like! Congratulations by the way on getting your pictures into the Burton Mail - I do hope they asked permission!! 
Link to Burton Mail Article


----------



## ashfu (Jan 14, 2011)

*No permission*



ajthegreat2007 said:


> Heh - Very interesting. I'd love to see what some of the other shops in that area look like! Congratulations by the way on getting your pictures into the Burton Mail - I do hope they asked permission!!
> Link to Burton Mail Article



Thanks mate ya the other shops do look good maybe next time lol
The burton mail never asked my permission should they have?


----------



## Trudger (Jan 15, 2011)

Great report, sad to see the place in such a state, I spent many a happy evening in there.
I would be interested to get into the nightclub at the end of this place, I knew the inside of that place well, too!

Don't know if it's true but it is said Tescos only bought the site to keep other supermarkets out. Dreadful eyesore this place has become and it's ruining the image of central Burton.
Rant over.


----------



## tommo (Jan 15, 2011)

reminds me of a gala bingo site


----------



## Decender (Jan 16, 2011)

Trudger said:


> Great report, sad to see the place in such a state, I spent many a happy evening in there.
> I would be interested to get into the nightclub at the end of this place, I knew the inside of that place well, too!
> 
> Don't know if it's true but it is said Tescos only bought the site to keep other supermarkets out. Dreadful eyesore this place has become and it's ruining the image of central Burton.
> Rant over.



Yeh I have pretty good knowledge of the inside of the nightclub too as I used to photograph in there quite a bit for the owners when it was still going.

Think I may have spotted a potential entrance that I think will be worth checking out too.

Anyone up for it???

Cheers


----------



## Stezzy (Jan 22, 2011)

nice pics! Ive been meaning to have a look at this place for ages, cant believe the state its in! 

I remember decommisioning the heating in the rotunda building that used to be in the middle of the courtyard, must be like 5 years ago at least! Never understood why they only knocked that one down


----------



## joesef (Jan 22, 2011)

The Rotunda was knocked down due to safety reasons.



As the is my first post I'll do a small intro

I'm Joesef from near Burton 

Any questions just ask.


----------

